# creative richtig einstellen



## Sweegle (15. März 2011)

hallo ich bin im besitz einer creative x-fi fatality champion pci
ich spiele IMMER mit headset und habe aber die einstellungen auf 2.0 boxen da die kopfhörer einstellung klanglich überhaupt nicht gehen.

jetzt meine frage:

wie bekomme ich es hin das ich die soundkarte richtig einstelle und es dazu noch gut klappt.

kann ich kopfhöerer überhaupt mit cmss 3d betreiben???

meine treiberversion 2.18.15

hoffe um schnelle hilfe.

mfg der Sweegle


----------



## MäD1 (15. März 2011)

Ich hoffe, ich hab dich jetzt richtig verstanden und du meinst, dass du CMSS 3D mit Kopfhörern nutzen willst 

Klar kannst du CMSS 3D bei Kopfhörern nutzen, was auch einen großen Vorteil bei der präzisen Ortung in Online-Shootern, mMn, ausmacht.

Ich hoffe, du hast das Lautstärkesymbol in der Taskleiste.
Ich nehme an, du spielst im "Gaming-Mode"... also doppelklicken auf das Symbol in der rechten unteren Taskleiste, dann öffnet sich die Konsole. Dann gehst du auf den Reiter "X-Fi CMSS 3D" und setzt das Häckchen.
Im Reiter "Lautsprecher" schaltet du von 2/2.1 Lautsprecher auf Kopfhörer und schon hast du ordentlichen Klang. Bei anderen Spielen hat mich CMSS 3D immer gestört, den Haken kannste dann ja mit Rechtsklick auf das Lautstärkefenster entfernen.


----------



## Sweegle (15. März 2011)

-ja ich spiele im gamingmode
-ich spiel überwiegend css
-habe ein sennheiser pc350 (hoffe das morgen mein mmx300 kommt)

also wenn ich von 2/2.1 auf kopfhörer umstell und dazu den cmss 3d reinhau ist der klang sowas von verzehrt das ich sofort kopfschmerzen bekomme^^

mit ortung ist da garnichts mehr.


----------



## Xerwo (15. März 2011)

habe eine xfi gamer edition
und nen headset 350

meine soundeinstellungen:
gamer modus
CMSS-3D - haken drine (aktiviert) MacoFX und Höhenfilter auf auto
Crystalizier - haken drine (aktiviert) Regler ein wenig richtung maximum 
EQ aus!
Mixer - SVM auf gar keinen Fall aktivieren! EAX Effekte aktivieren

Lautsprecher auf Kopfhörer gestellt
Bass deaktiviert, wahlweise kannste auch etwas hochregeln, kommt auf geschmak drauf an.

Des weiteren brauchst du die richtige CSS soundcfg, wenn du willst kann ich dir mal meine sound commands raussuchen. Wenn du bei ESL xerwo suchst, weißt dass ich ahnung hab


----------



## TAZ (15. März 2011)

Crystalizer ist auch nur ein Equalizer in anderer Verpackung...der hebt auch nur den Tiefton- und Hochtonbereich an, unbedingt abschalten.
Statt Kopfhörer auf Lautsprecher schalten, weil die KH-Einstellung den Klang verzerrt.


----------



## MäD1 (16. März 2011)

In der aktuellen PCGH war nen Artikel drin, wo se erklärt haben, wie Spiele noch besser klingen. Unter anderem war da auch die Rede davon, dass CMSS 3D bei Spielen unbedingt aus gehört, wegen Verfälschung der Hörbarkeit des Gegners. Ist das richtig so? Ich empfinde die Ortung mit CMSS 3D nämlich als besser und spiele auch schon lange damit.
Desweiteren hab ich den Crystalizer im Game Mode auch an, der kommt also aus... okay 
Und SVM? An oder aus?
EAX-Effekte?


----------



## iceman650 (16. März 2011)

SVM auf jeden Fall aus.d
EAX nach geschmack, werden nur bei den allerwenigsten Spielen unterstützt (mir fallen nur BF2, F1 2010 und Bioshock1 ein)
EAX verbessert nur die Ortung, nicht den Klang der Spiele. Je nach Geschmack also - Klang oder Ortbarkeit.

Mfg,ice


----------



## MäD1 (16. März 2011)

Ohne Crystalizer hört sich der Spielesound aber echt verdammt dumpf an, für meinen Geschmack etwas undifferenzierter...
Der Regler bei EAX-Effekten...bei 0.0 dB belassen?
Und CMSS 3D?
Ich weiß, viele Fragen


----------



## PEG96 (16. März 2011)

der crystalizer sollte trotzdem aus, der erhöt einfach nur die höhen und tiefen. Wenn ich mir die beschreibung schon durchlese, wie bitte soll der den details wiederherstellen? Was nicht da ist, kann man nicht rausholen.
Mit cmss3d musste halt ausprobieren, ich benutze obwohl ich dolby headphone nutzen könnte stereo.
Die eax effekte belässte einfach auf stadart einstellungen


----------



## TAZ (16. März 2011)

Crystalizer aus, das überdeckt nur andere Sounds und ist Effekthascherei.

CMSS-3D anmachen wenn 5.1 Material (also DVD oder Spiel auf 5.1) und man nur einen Stereokopfhörer auf hat, dadurch kann ich eine (vom Spiel abhängige) Verbesserung der Ortung wahrnehmen. Dead Space ist da ein Paradebeispiel!

Es geht zwar auch ein UpMix von Stereo auf 5.1 der ist aber Unsinn.


----------



## MäD1 (17. März 2011)

Was ist mit Day Of Defeat Source? Ist , wie der Name schon sagt, ein Source Titel und bietet eigtl recht guten Sound.


----------



## iceman650 (17. März 2011)

Was soll damit sein?
Am besten so machen, wie  im Thread beschrieben.

Mfg,ice


----------



## MäD1 (19. März 2011)

Der Herr vor mir sprach von 5.1 Material (z.B. solcherlei Spielen). Ob DOD:S auch ein solches ist, wollte ich wissen.


----------



## iceman650 (19. März 2011)

Wenn du ingame auf 5.1 (=Surroundmaterial) umstellst und im Treiber CMSS-3D anschaltest, dann sollte das schon funktionieren.
Also, ja, es ist ein solches.

Mfg, ice


----------



## MäD1 (19. März 2011)

Danke für die Infos, der Herr!


----------



## Sven13 (20. Februar 2013)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe schon seit 2 Jahren das Sennheiser PC 360 (Stereo) und eine X-FI. Ich habe Folgendes zu den Eisntellungen gefunden Brauch tipps für optimale einstellung von C SB X-Fi - ComputerBase Forum.
"In Creative Software auf Kopfhörer stellen. In der Windows Systemsteuerung auf 7.1.
Für Spiele in den Spielemodus und CMSS-3D aktivieren.
In Spielen selber immer auf 5.1 oder 7.1 stellen. Wenn das nicht geht,  orientiert sich das Spiel an dem, was in der Systemsteuerung  konfiguriert ist."

Aktuell ist bei mir in der Windows Systemsteuerung auf Kopfhörer gestellt. Bringt es wirklich was, bzw. ist es sinnvoll bei einem Stereo Headset auf 5.1 in Windows zu stellen?

Gruß und THX


----------



## N8Mensch2 (20. Februar 2013)

hm, wo kannst du unter Win-Systemsteuerung denn Kopfhörer auswählen?
Wenn ich Systemsteuerung -> Sound klicke und "Lautsprecher Creative X-fi" markiere, kann ich unten auf "Konfigurieren" klicken. Dann steht zur Auswahl: Stereo, Quattro, 5.1 und 7.1.
Ob das etwas bringt, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Werde ich am Wochenende aber mal testen


----------



## Sven13 (20. Februar 2013)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> hm, wo kannst du unter Win-Systemsteuerung denn Kopfhörer auswählen?
> Wenn ich Systemsteuerung -> Sound klicke und "Lautsprecher Creative X-fi" markiere, kann ich unten auf "Konfigurieren" klicken. Dann steht zur Auswahl: Stereo, Quattro, 5.1 und 7.1.
> Ob das etwas bringt, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Werde ich am Wochenende aber mal testen



Genau das meine ich. Bei mir ist es in Windows auf 5.1 gestellt, obwohl ich nur ein Stereo Headset verwende. Im X-FI Menü sind hingegen Kopfhörer ausgewählt.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (21. Februar 2013)

Unter Windows war bei mir "Stereo" eingestellt. Im X-Fi Gamer Menü habe ich Kopfhörer + CMSS 3D Raumklang aktiviert, sonst alles deaktiviert(Crystalizer etc.).
Bin auch zur Zeit am testen, aber letztes Wochenende war das Ergebnis in Verbindung mit dem Spiel "Rage" sehr gut. Super Sound und Ortung.
Davor ist mir bei Skyrim oder MaxPayne3(weiß nicht mehr genau welches Spiel) aufgefallen, dass ohne CMSS 3DRaumklang die Ortung fehl am Platz war.  Die Gegnergeräusche kamen aus meinem Stockwerk, obwohl diese sich unter mir befanden. Mit CMSS3D Raumklang hat´s wieder gepasst.
Am Wochenende folgen weitere Tests, kann ich ja mal berichten.


----------



## Sven13 (22. Februar 2013)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Unter Windows war bei mir "Stereo" eingestellt. Im X-Fi Gamer Menü habe ich Kopfhörer + CMSS 3D Raumklang aktiviert, sonst alles deaktiviert(Crystalizer etc.).
> Bin auch zur Zeit am testen, aber letztes Wochenende war das Ergebnis in Verbindung mit dem Spiel "Rage" sehr gut. Super Sound und Ortung.
> Davor ist mir bei Skyrim oder MaxPayne3(weiß nicht mehr genau welches Spiel) aufgefallen, dass ohne CMSS 3DRaumklang die Ortung fehl am Platz war.  Die Gegnergeräusche kamen aus meinem Stockwerk, obwohl diese sich unter mir befanden. Mit CMSS3D Raumklang hat´s wieder gepasst.
> Am Wochenende folgen weitere Tests, kann ich ja mal berichten.


 
Ja, das wäre super


----------



## N8Mensch2 (27. Februar 2013)

Hi,

habe am Wochenende leider doch nicht so viel Zeit gehabt, aber es ist für mich auch schwierig, den "Überblick" zu behalten. Bzw. mir müssten ja dann gravierende Fehler in der Ortung auffallen. Und wenn ich die Windowseinstellung auf Stereo stehen lasse, simuliert CMSS 3D ja dreidimensionalen Raumklang. Wüsste gar nicht, warum das nicht funktionieren sollte. Werde noch mal verschiedene Spiele testen.
Oder hast du ein bestimmtes Spiel, in dem dir fehlerhafte Ortungsgeräusche negativ aufgefallen sind?


----------



## Jackey555 (28. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich klinke mich mal in den Thread ein, da ich seit kurzem exakt die gleiche Problemstellung habe. Ich bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines MMX 300 und wollte nun meine X FI Titanium Fatality richtig einstellen. Leider kursieren Im Netz viele widersprüchliche Aussaugen. Meist wird jedoch empfohlen im Windows und Ingame auf 5.1 zu gehen und Creative CP Kopfhörer und CMSS zu aktivieren. Ich selbst bin jedoch mit dem Sound dann nicht zufrieden und viele mit höherwertigen KH/HS empfehlen auf 2.1/2.0 im Creative Control Panel zu stellen. Insgesamt haben sich 3 häufige Empfehlungen herauskristalisiert.

Variante 1: Creative CP auf Kopfhörer; CMSS aktiv; Windows auf 5.1; Ingame auf 5.1
Variante 2: Creative CP auf 2.1/2.0; CMSS aktiv; Windows auf 5.1; Ingame auf 5.1
Variante 3. Creative CP auf 2.1/2.0; CMMS aus; Windows auf Stereo, Ingame auf Stereo

Variante 2 funktioniert leider nur unter XP, da man unter Vista und W7 die Einstellungen der Soundkarte nicht von denen des Windows entkoppeln kann, wenn man auf etwas ander im Creative CP als Kopfhörer stellt. Folgich ist unter diesen Betreibssystemen automatisch Stereo in der Systemsteuerung vermerkt, sobald im Creative CP 2.0/2.1 ausgewählt wurde. ICh finde das wirklich schade, da diese Variante wohl sonst mein Favourit wäre.

Für mich hat sich herauskristallisiert, dass sich die Ortbarkeit von 1 nach 3 verschlechtert. Gleichzeitig hat man bei 3 jedoch dann die beste Soundqualität zu gunsten einer geringern Ortbarkeit. In der Tat klingt der Kopfhörermodus recht verwaschen und nicht wirklich klar.

Bei der Einstellung 2.1/2.0 kommt zudem noch hinzu, das man den Winkel nicht der LS Konfiguration nicht höher als 60 grad einstellen kann. Eine optimale Positionierung wäre bei Kophörern jedoch 90 grad. Es kursieren Anleitungen zu tweaken der thx.ini um beidseitig eine 89 grad Positionierung einstellen zu können. Bei mir hatte es jedoch keinen Effekt bisher.

Die Varianten, die ich aufgestellt habe sind natürlich sehr vereinfacht, da ja noch EAX Effekte, Höhenfilter und was weiß ich noch alles eingestellt werden können. Zudem haben die verschiedenen Modi (Unterhaltung, Spiel) auch Einfluss auf die Stärke von CMSS. Ich versuche mich jedoch gerade dennoch erst einmal für eine dieser Varianten zu entscheiden. Feineinstellen kann man ja immer noch.

Wenn jemand einen Weg kennt, Variante 2 unter W7 zum laufen zu bringen, wäre ich zudem sehr dankbar.


----------



## Krachbummente (28. Februar 2013)

Moin,

ich hab bei mir unter Windows 5.1 eingestellt und bei der Creative-Konsole Kopfhörer gewählt, sowie X-Fi CMS 3D aktiviert. Dolby und DTS hab ich beides aus (das pfuscht mir zuviel am Klang rum). So hab ich jedenfalls bis jetzt den besten klang und die beste räumliche Ortbarkeit.
Ich hab übrigens auch vor kurzem auf nen Beyerdynamic Produkt gewechselt, aber nur auf die DT 770 Pro (250 Ohm) Kopfhörer, nicht auf das MMX 300, das war mir zu teuer, und ich bereuhe bis jetzt nichts.


----------



## Jackey555 (28. Februar 2013)

Sehr interessant. Hast du denn auch mal 2.1/2.0 ausprobiert?

Dein DT 770 pro und mein MMX 300 sind nahezu identisch. Komisch dass bei dir Kopförer besser klingt als 2.1/2.0


----------



## Krachbummente (1. März 2013)

So, ich hab das auf 2/2.1 nochmal ausprobiert. Es ist wirklich so, dass da zwischen Kopfhörer und 2/2.1 ein Unterschied ist, das wird in der Reihenfolge vielleicht etwas klarer. CMSS macht auch einen kleinen Unterschied, aber da kann ich nicht beurteilen, was wirklich besser klingt, es wirkt nur so, als wenn es mit CMSS vielleicht auch eine Spur klarer wäre. 
Es ist sowieso sehr schwer das so zu beurteilen, vollkommen subjektiv und so . 

Wie genau hast du eigentlich die Winkel im 2/2.1 eingestellt? Ich finde die Option nirgendwo, allerdings hab ich auch nur die Titanium und nicht die Fatality, vielleicht bietet die das ja nicht.
Und benutzt zu den EQ oder hast du den auf Flat/aus gestellt? Ich hab das auf Vokalmusik eingestellt, um dem "Badewannensound" entgegenzuwirken, das nimmt dann nen bisschen von den Höhen und Tiefen raus, was in Spielen manchmal ein bisschen aufdringlich werden kann (mit cmss).


----------



## Jackey555 (1. März 2013)

Das mit dem Winkel kann ich dir heute leider nicht genau erklären, da  ich zZ nicht zu Hause bin. Screenshots kann ich am Sonntag gerne  nachliefern. Soweit ich mich erinnere gibt es bei den Lautsprechern  sobald man auf 2.1/2.0 stellt einen Button direkt neben der Auswahl  (ereitert). Wenn man den drückt kann man dann die Entfernung und auch  den Winkel einstellen. Ich habe sie auf 60 Grad gestellt (Maximum).  Zudem hab ich die thx.ini getweaked und dort auf 89 bzw -89 gestellt,  was jedoch wie bereits erwähnt wohl keinen Effekt hat. Die normale  Titanium müsste das auch bieten. Ich habe übrigens die Daniel K Treiber  installiert. Vielleicht liegt es eher daran.

Den EQ hab ich auf  flat. So badewannig finde ich den sound gar nicht. Ich finde die dezente  Anhebung sogar beim gamen als angenehm. Sobald ich jedoch auf Kopfhörer  gestellt hatte ist der Bass mM nach überbetont. Bei 2.1/2.0 hab ich  klarere Mitten, eventuell jedoch auch einfach Einbildung. Absolut  neutrale KH haben mir jedoch beim gamen nicht so zugesagt. Ich höre ja  keine Klassik am Rechner, sondern zocke FPS.


----------



## Krachbummente (1. März 2013)

Screenshots wären natürlich nett  . Die Daniel K. Treiber habe ich jetzt nicht installiert, aber ich werde das jetzt mal tun und die ausprobieren, den "erweitert" Button habe ich jetzt gefunden , war eigentlich offensichtlich.
Zu dem Badewannensound kann ich auch nur sagen, dass der mich eigentlich auch kaum stört, jedenfalls nicht der Bass. Lediglich die Höhen sind manchmal ein wenig(!!) "pregnant". Wenn ich MW3 daddel, hab ich manchmal Angst selbst taub zu werden, wenn nebem mir eine Flashbang hoch geht und die Waffen sind auch ein bisschen schrill, vielleicht gewöhne ich mich aber auch noch daran, vielleicht findet sich aber auch eine Möglichkeit das einzudämmen, man weiß es nicht.

Vielleicht liegen die übertriebenen Höhen aber auch nur am Spiel, ist schwer zu sagen, bei anderen Spielen fällt das jedenfalls nicht so auf.


----------



## Jackey555 (1. März 2013)

Screenshots sind ja sinnfrei wenn du die Einstellung bereits gefunden hast.

Auf welchen Einstellungen spielst du denn jetzt? Nach einer längeren Zeit auf 2.1/2.0 fand ich die Einstellung Kopfhörer nur noch furchtbar. Wie ergeht es dir? 
Hast du mal nach einer Lösung gesucht, um trotz Einstellungen 2.1/2.0 im Windos 5.1 einstellen zu können? Ich bin bisher leider nicht weiter ohne Rechner imo. Ich glaube da liegt die (noch?) nicht realisierbare perfekte Einstellung begraben.


----------



## Krachbummente (2. März 2013)

ja die Screens wären wirklich sinnlos, aber den Post habe ich auch ca. 3x nachträglich bearbeitet, da kommt einem sowas unter  .   Zu der Winkeleinstellung, bzw. es heißt "THX-Einrichtungskonsole" hab ich rausgefunden, dass ich es doch nicht übersehen hatte, das ist bei dem standard Programmpaket von Creative, also das welches man da momentan downloaden kann, nicht dabei, genauso wie viele andere Dinge, die ich vermisst habe. Jetzt hab ich eine Alternative installiert, sowas ähnliches wie die Daniel K Version, heißt nur anders, vlt. ist es aber auch das selbe, da ist jetzt alles dabei, insofern danke für den indirekten Tipp.

Ich Spiele immernoch auf Kopfhörer (bei Creative eingestellt) und 5.1 unter Windows eingestellt. Mit 2.0/2.1 anstatt der Kopfhörer geht das tatsächlich nicht und mir fällt da auch keine wirkliche Lösung ein. Wenn du das ganze auf KH und 5.1 eingestellt hast, müsste es eigentlich laufen. Steht das bei dir auch wirklich auf 5.1 oder hat sich das vlt. geändert? Wenn man das bei Creative von KH auf 2.0/2.1 umstellt ändert sich das bei Windows auch auf Stereo und wenn man dann bei Creative zurück auf KH stellt und bei Windows nichts mehr ändert, bleibt das da auch auf Stereo und der Sound ist grässlich (ich habs erlebt), jedenfalls, wenn das Spiel auf 5.1 eingestellt ist.
Also nochmal die genauen Einstellungen von mir:

Creative:
*X-Fi CMSS-3D:*      an                      *EAX:*     an
*X-Fi Crystalizer:*    aus                     *Mikrofonumgebung:* aus
*EQ:*                    (jetzt auch) aus     *Lautsprecher:* Kopfhörer
*Mixer:*                 alles aus               *Bass Boost:* natürlich aus
*SVM:*                  aus                      *DTS/Dolby:*   aus

Windows:
unter Konfiguration:
5.1 Surround ⇒ überall Häckchen
(Abtastrate: 96kHz, 24 Bit)

Vielleicht hast du ja auch bei den EAX Effekten irgendwas falsch eingestellt, was ich aber eher nicht denke, ich weiß auch nicht ob sich das aus dem Unterhaltungsmodus überträgt. Mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht ein.


----------



## Jackey555 (2. März 2013)

Du hast nun wharscheinlich die Pax Treiber, die eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen sind.

Soweit mir bekannt ist:
PAX ist ein mieser tweaker, der hauptsächlich an den Einstellungen des sounds pfuscht und das dann als neuen Treiber verkauft. Es gab in grauer Urzeit mal einen PAX, der wirkliche Leistungen und VErbesserungen in den Treiber von Creative erbracht hat. Der aktuelle PAX ist ein Trittbrettfahrer und bediente sich der einstigen Popularität.

Einziger Vorteil für dich. Es wurden automatisch im Standard die Mitten etwas betont, was der Badewanne entgegenwirkt. Das ist jedoch eine Sache, die man über den EQ einstellen kann und ich persönlich auch darüber einstellen wollen würde. Wenn du zufrieden bist behalte den Treiber jedoch.

Den aktuellen alternativen Daniel K Treiber erhölst du hier: DanielK

Zu den Einstellungen: Ich hatte definitiv im WIndows 5.1 stehen. Den Chrystalizer habe ich zudem auf 50% wenn stark komprimierte Sounds im Speil vorkommen. Auch bei MP3s ist das Ding teilweise zu empfehlen, über 50 % klirrt das Ding jedoch irgendwie.

Sobald ich zu Hause bin werde ich jedoch nachmal ausgiebeig testen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. März 2013)

Hi,

eure Versuche und Einstellungen sind sehr interessant  . Weiter so  .

@ Klangchakteristik der Beyer Hörer.
Die "Badewanneabstimmung" ist ja kein Geheimnis und die Hörer wie 990, 770 und MMX sollen ja diesbezüglich nicht so weit auseinander liegen. Die Abstimmung ist im Grunde auch gut, weil wichtige, ortungsrelevante Geräusche in den Vordergrund gehoben werden und lässt zudem den Bass nicht zu kurz kommen.
Nun habe ich von EQ Einstellung "Volksmusik" gelesen und die mir mal angeschaut: Die Volksmusik-Einstellung hebt eigentlich nur die Mitten an und setzt nicht an den z.B.: Höhen an. Hierzu ist die Klangchakteristik des z.B.: 990 recht hilfreich, um bei Bedarf manuell und gezielt gegen die z.B.: Höhenbetonung vorzugehen:
DT990pro | dt990pro, offtopic | hifi-forum.de Bildergalerie
Wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, geht die Höhenanhebung bei 6k3 auf bis 65 und fällt bis in den Superhochton ~16k kaum ab. Nun kann genau in dem Bereich (6k3 bis 16k), am besten abfallend angesetzt und die Flat-Regler im Creative-EQ manuell leicht reduziert werden. Der Hochton wird dann leicht zurückgesetzt, ohne Details zu verschlucken und bewahrt einem vor außer der Reihe auftauchenden, spitzen Höhen. 
Wie geschrieben, falls überhaupt Bedarf besteht und das kommt auch auf die Lautstärke an, mit der man spielt, ob Höhen überhaupt aufrdringlich werden usw..
Zum Vergleich mal zwei andere Höher, die im Hochton von Haus aus zurückhaltender sind(aber auch Bassbetonung haben):
X1 | offtopic, x1 | hifi-forum.de Bildergalerie
D5000 | d5000, offtopic | hifi-forum.de Bildergalerie
Wie zu sehen ist, gehen die Höhen hier gerade mal bis 70 rauf und fallen im Vergleich zum 990 deutlich ab.

Gruß

Edit: Der Bassbereich lässt sich so natürlich auch bei Bedarf wunderbar nach Geschmack etwas anpassen.
Die Mitten sind beim 990 eigentlich normal(also nicht zurückgesetzt) und wenn ich nur die Mitten erhöhe, sind alle Bereiche überbetont und der Hochton oder Bass verändert sich nicht. Dadurch drehe ich höchstens wenig laut auf und komme auch zu dem Ziel, geringere z.B.: Höhen zu haben. Hm, was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Jackey555 (2. März 2013)

@ *N8Mensch2*: Welche Einstellungen hast du denn und welchen Treiber? Mal 2.0/2.1 ausprobiert?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. März 2013)

Habe meine neuen KH noch nicht so lange und damit leider noch nicht so viel gespielt bzw. probiert. Treiber habe ich wohl aus 09/2012 installiert:
SBXF_PCDRVBETA_US_2_18_0015A
+
XFI_SupportPack_2_5
Damit ich auch die Creative Console wieder habe.
Meine Tests haben sich hauptsächlich auf die Einstellung "Kopfhörer" + CMSS3D + Flat beschränkt(Crystalizer usw. off). Zudem mal den X1 und mal den 990Pro aufgehabt. Von dem Sound und der Ortung war ich in z.B.: MaxPayne3, Skyrim oder Rage schon relativ angetan. Werde wohl aber heute und morgen mehr Zeit zum Testen haben . 2.0/2.1 hört sich recht anders an. Irgendwie leiser, weiter weg usw..
Mit den Treibern habe ich mich noch nicht näher befasst. War erst mal für mich nett, dass die optische Creative-Console wieder da ist(Vorher hat ich eine Zeit lang anscheinend nur den Treiber installiert). Obwohl auch alle Einstellungen natürlich über den Treiber getätigt werden können.


----------



## Jackey555 (2. März 2013)

Du kannst die Entfernung und den Winkel der Lautsprecher in der THX Konsole ändern. Zudem kannst du anscheinend direkt in der thx.ini (und speaker.ini) Werte eintragen, die über die Begrenzung der Oberfläche hinausgehen. Wenn du die Datei als schreibgeschützt markierst bleiben die Settings erhalten. Einen wirklichen Effekt konnte ich mit Einstellung von einem Winkel über 60 Grad jedoch nicht feststellen.

Kopfhörer klingt fast so als wäre der gain hochgedreht. Irgendwie gefäällt mir das setting nach längerer Zeit nicht merh so. Die links zu den Frequenzbereichen sind übrigens klasse.


----------



## Krachbummente (2. März 2013)

Naja, gut ich werde auch mal den Daniel K Treiber ausprobieren . Aber der Sound hat sich nicht geändert, da bin ich mir recht sicher, ich habe nur so den EQ wieder auf aus gestellt, weil es wohl wirklich an MW3 liegt, dass die Höhen so überaus laut und übertrieben sind. Bei anderen Spielen fällt das garnicht ins Gewicht und deswegen muss ich wohl vorerst damit leben. 
Genauso hat sich eigentlich mit bei der Ortbarkeit nichts geändert mit dem PAX-Treiber, es sind nur ein paar zusätzliche Einstellungen dazu gekommen, das wars eigentlich, mehr wollte ich aber auch nicht.
Den Daniel K hatte ich nicht installiert, weil der mittlerweile fast 1 1/2 Jahre nicht mehr aktuelisiert wurde.

Und zu Ortung kann ich auch nur das selbe wie N8Mensch2 sagen, die ist top, kein Unterschied zu 5.1 Kopfhörern.

Edit:
So ich hab jetzt den Daniel K Treiber installiert und immernoch das selbe, hat sich eigentlich nichts geändert.

Edit2:
Naja und jetzt hab ich sogar wieder den original Treiber installiert (den ganz neuen, irgendwann Januar dieses Jahres) und ich würde mutmaßen, dass damit die Ortbarkeit vielleicht besser ist als mit dem Daniel K, ist aber wahrscheinlich nichts weiter als Einbildung.

Edit3:
Ich hab jetzt auch mal bei allen 3 Treibern (original, PAX und Daniel K) den Crystalizer ausprobiert und der ist in Maßen tatsächlich sehr nett, denn er hebt die komischen Höhen bei MW3 raus, und das schon bei nur 10%. Insofern aktiviere ich den mal und lasse ihn auf ca. 10%.


----------



## Jackey555 (2. März 2013)

Krachbummente schrieb:


> Edit2:
> Naja und jetzt hab ich sogar wieder den original Treiber installiert (den ganz neuen, irgendwann Januar dieses Jahres) und ich würde mutmaßen, dass damit die Ortbarkeit vielleicht besser ist als mit dem Daniel K, ist aber wahrscheinlich nichts weiter als Einbildung.



Eigentlich müsste die Ortbarkeit schlechter sein mit dem neuen Treiber, da dein Windows laut Changelog nun ebenfalls Stereo sound bei der Option "Kopfhörer" haben sollte. 
Auszug aus dem Changelog:

_"Behoben:
_Löst folgende Probleme:......Die Lautsprecherkonfiguration der Audio-Systemsteuerung wird nicht  synchronisiert, wenn die Option "Kopfhörer" im Spielmodus oder im  Audioerstellungsmodus ausgewählt wurde."

Dieser Thread befasst sich gerade damit: Creative Treiber Frage

Könntest du das mal prüfen?



Krachbummente schrieb:


> Edit3:
> Ich hab jetzt auch mal bei allen 3 Treibern (original, PAX und Daniel K) den Crystalizer ausprobiert und der ist in Maßen tatsächlich sehr nett, denn er hebt die komischen Höhen bei MW3 raus, und das schon bei nur 10%. Insofern aktiviere ich den mal und lasse ihn auf ca. 10%.



Anscheinend ist der sound von MW3 stark komprimiert. Bei allen Quellen mit hohen Kompressionsraten bringt das verdammt viel. In Maßen ist der Chrystalizer ein nettes Feature


----------



## Krachbummente (2. März 2013)

hmm, so wie es aussieht wurde der Bug nicht behoben  ... glücklicherweise .
Aber genau das war das erste was ich überprüft hatte, es kann aber sein, dass das mit einem Systemneustart immer aktualisiert wird, ich werde das gleich nochmal testen.
Beim Spielen wäre es aber auch direkt aufgefallen, wenn sich das wieder auf Stereo umgestellt hätte, das hört sich dann sehr eigen an und garnichtmal so gut.

Wie prüfst du eigentlich, ob die Ortung für dich besser geworden ist? Ich hab das mit MW3 und CS:S geprüft, BF3 hab ich nicht mehr auf dem Rechner, aber da war Ortung sowieso unmöglich (egal ob mit 5.1 Kopfhörern oder einfach mit Stereo, mit ein Grund dafür, dass ich es nicht mehr spiele ). Sound teste ich immer anhand von Musik, sprich unterschiedliche Lieder aus unterschiedlichen Genres.

Achja und zum Sound von MW3 muss man eigentlich nicht viel sagen, war durchaus zu erwarten, dass es sich nicht um den besten handelt, gleiches gilt natürlich auch für CS:S.

Edit:
So ich hab jetzt mal neu gestartet und es ist unter Windows immernoch auf 5.1 (Yay! ) und bei Creative auchnoch auf KH (Yuheee!  ). Vielleicht lade ich gleich nochmal BF3 runter und schaue mir da mal den Sound an, ich denke aber nicht, das BF3 in der Hinsicht ein Referenzmodell ist.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. März 2013)

"Ortungsvergleich" ist eine gute Stichwort. Im Multiplayer verändert sich ständig alles und per Singleplayer-Savepoint ist man vllt. auch ein wenig beeinflusst, weil bestimmte Erwartungen vorhanden sind(Gegner wird an Position xy erscheinen). Andererseits habe ich per Savepoint einen klaren Ablauf und kann Gegebenheiten wie Levelgröße, Entfernung usw. direkter vergleichen.
Aber letztendlich muss alles passen, damit das Gehöhr zum dritten Auge(  ) wird. Bzw. die Ausgangspunkte der Töne müssen nach dem Hören meinen Erwartungen entsprechend und dementsprechend vorzufinden sein. Von daher im Grunde egal, wo zum Vergleich geortet wird  .

BF3 schlecht bzgl. Ortbarkeit? Richtung fehlerhaft oder warum?

Allgemein auch alles vom Ausgangsmaterial abhängig oder? Welche Soundqualität/ Aufbereitung liefert das Spiel?
Wenn ich alles auf Stereo stelle(ohne CMSS3D etc.) und mir fogenden Test anhöre:
Audio Illusion - Brain Tricks - YouTube
.....verrate ich noch nicht  . Was hört ihr? Wie weit entfernt läuft der Mann um euch herum? Wie tief fährt er mit dem Streichholzpäckchen an eurem Ohr entlang nach unten? Wo sitzt der Mann mit Gitarre beim Haareschneiden?

Auf Stereo bereits sehr räumlich, dredimensional und somit gut ortbar. Was soll CMSS3D oder sonstige Einstellungen speziell an so einer Vorgabe noch tun? Die Quelle ist anscheinend Surround und kommt so über Stereo-Soundkarte & Stereo-Headset/ KH auch Surround an.

Edit: Warum per Soundkarte noch auf 5.1/ 7.1 umstellen, wenn ich ein Stereo-Headset habe? Liefert nicht entweder die Quelle Surround oder ich simuliere mir Surround per CMSS3D?


----------



## Jackey555 (2. März 2013)

Krachbummente schrieb:


> Wie prüfst du eigentlich, ob die Ortung für dich besser geworden ist?



Ich  connecte auf einen leeren server, oder ertelle einen und werfe dann  eine Granate vor mich, sowie eine hinter mich. Je besser diese beiden zu  unterscheiden sind (vorne/hinten) desteo besser ist die Ortbarkeit. Doe  Ortbarkeit nach oben/unten bleibt da jedoch unberücksichtigt.



Krachbummente schrieb:


> BF3  hab ich nicht mehr auf dem Rechner, aber da war Ortung sowieso  unmöglich (egal ob mit 5.1 Kopfhörern oder einfach mit Stereo, mit ein  Grund dafür, dass ich es nicht mehr spiele ).



Ich  finde die Ortbarkeit recht gut. Das einzige "Problem" ist mM nach, dass  einfach sehr viel auf den Servern los ist. Bei 50 Maschinengewehren, die  gleihczeitig ballern wird es natürlich schwierig zu hören was woher  kommt. Spiel mal Close Quarters so 3 gegen 3. Da wirst du merken wie gut  der Sound und die Ortung eigentlich sind



Krachbummente schrieb:


> Achja  und zum Sound von MW3 muss man eigentlich nicht viel sagen, war  durchaus zu erwarten, dass es sich nicht um den besten handelt, gleiches  gilt natürlich auch für CS:S.



MW3 hab ich nur mal vor  meiner X FI den Singleplayer durchgespielt. Source Spiele sind eine  Besonderheit bezüglich Sound. Da wird alles von der CPU berechnet, da  kein direct sound aktiv ist. Der Ton ist demnach unabhängig von der  Hardware identisch (schlecht). Es gibt jedoch ein workaround um direct  sound zu aktivieren. Lohnt mM nach v.a. bei CS:S, da man so wirklich  ALLES hört. Guck dir mal den link an: DIRECT SOUND SOURCE



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> BF3 schlecht bzgl. Ortbarkeit? Richtung fehlerhaft oder warum?



Finde ich in keinster Weise



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Edit:  Warum per Soundkarte noch auf 5.1/ 7.1 umstellen, wenn ich ein  Stereo-Headset habe? Liefert nicht entweder die Quelle Surround oder ich  simuliere mir Surround per CMSS3D?



Weil CMSS 3D auf ein 5.1 oder 7.1 Signal angewiesen ist um dieses herunterzurechnen. Diese Theorie hat sich für mich auch bestätigt.



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Variante 1: Creative CP auf Kopfhörer; CMSS aktiv; Windows auf 5.1; Ingame auf 5.1
> Variante 2: Creative CP auf 2.1/2.0; CMSS aktiv; Windows auf 5.1; Ingame auf 5.1
> Variante 3. Creative CP auf 2.1/2.0; CMMS aus; Windows auf Stereo, Ingame auf Stereo
> 
> ...


----------



## Krachbummente (2. März 2013)

Ach ich weiß nicht, ich finde, dass man bei BF nie genau sagen kann, woher jetzt das Geräusch kam. Das geht soweit, dass ich mich manchmal verfolgt gefühlt habe, weil hinter mir Schritte waren, ich mich umgedreht habe und feststellen musste, dass das wieder nur ich war. Grob kann man schon sagen, woher etwas kommt, aber es war mir fast immer unmöglich genau zu sagen woher, oder aus welchem Abstand. Das war ist aber nicht nur bei BF3 so gewesen, sondern auch bei BFBC2 und ich hab beides recht viel gespielt.
Bei anderen Spielen kann ich mich einfach viel mehr auf mein Gehör verlassen, da weiß ich direkt, woher etwas oder jemand kommt, vor allem bekommt man auch direkt mit, wenn jemand von hinten ankommt. Bei BF hatte ich alles Soundtechnisch ausprobiert, aber das hat irgendwie alles nicht so richtig hingehauen.


----------



## Jackey555 (3. März 2013)

Ich habe jetzt nochmal etwas getestet, und finde immer noch, das 2.0/2.1 besser klingt. Die Ortbarkeit ist dann jedoch mau, da ich dann im Windos nicht auf 7.1 stellen kann. Da muss ich mich wohl entscheiden zwischen gutem Klang und guter Ortbarkeit.


----------



## Krachbummente (3. März 2013)

So ich hab nochmal rumprobiert und wenn du es schaffen würdest, regestry einträge schreibgeschützt zu machen, bzw. zu verhindern, dass die geändert werden, hätte ich ne ganz heiße Spur.

Hier windows 7 - Switch speaker configuration between stereo and 5.1 using shortcut  ist übrigens schön erklärt, wie du die  einzelnen Regestry-Einträge rausfiltern kannst. So bekommst du immerhin schonmal einen Ordner, in dem sich das ganze abspielt. Ich habe dann einmal eine Datei für Stereo exportiert und eine für 7.1 . Ich hab dann geprüft, ob die auch wirklich die Konfiguration auf Stereo bzw. 7.1 ändern und es hat alles wunderbar funktioniert. Dann habe ich die Dateien mit dem Editor geöffnet und Werte vergleicht und konnte so drei Einträge identifizieren, in denen sich das ganze abspielt. Ich würde jetzt versuchen, die drei Einträge irgendwie festzusetzen, aber man kann irgendwie nur den Zugriff für den Ordner ändern und das ist auch wieder alles ziemlich kompliziert und mit Trusted Installer und so und damit hab ich wenig gute Erfahrungen gemacht, als ich das mal irgendwann ändern wollte. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, welche Dinge noch über die GUID da geändert werden, deswegen würde ich nicht mehr festsetzen, als nötig.

Edit: 
hab ich doch glatt vergessen, den Link einzufügen


----------



## Jackey555 (3. März 2013)

Nice progress. mit regedit müsste das denke ich gehen. Ähnlich wie in diesem Thread. Welche Schlüssel müssen denn mit welchen Werten abgeändert werden?


----------



## Krachbummente (3. März 2013)

Die folgenden:

"{f19f064d-082c-4e27-bc73-6882a1bb8e4c},0"=hex:41,00,be,fc,01,00,00,00,fe,ff,\
  08,00,80,bb,00,00,00,70,17,00,20,00,20,00,16,00,18,00,3f,06,00,00,01,00,00,\
  00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,aa,00,38,9b,71
"{e4870e26-3cc5-4cd2-ba46-ca0a9a70ed04},0"=hex:41,00,be,fc,01,00,00,00,fe,ff,\
  08,00,80,bb,00,00,00,70,17,00,20,00,20,00,16,00,20,00,3f,06,00,00,03,00,00,\
  00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,aa,00,38,9b,71

"{1da5d803-d492-4edd-8c23-e0c0ffee7f0e},3"=dword:0000063f
"{1da5d803-d492-4edd-8c23-e0c0ffee7f0e},6"=dword:0000063f

Sind im Wesentlichen die letzten fünf mit Ausnahme des drittletzten.


----------



## Jackey555 (3. März 2013)

Eventuell sollten wir mal in dem geeigneten Unterforum eine Anfrage bezüglich Registry hacks stellen. Ich bin damit ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich versiert, sondern habe vor längerer Zeit nur mal etwas mit Regedit gespielt. 

Hast du denn jetzt auch Interesse an 2.0/2.1 sound mit 7.1 Settings im Windows, oder ist das reiner Altruismus?


----------



## Krachbummente (3. März 2013)

Ja ich hab auch nicht sonderlich Ahnung von Regedit, aber das ein oder andere hatte ich da auch schon geändert/bearbeitet, weil das halt häufig die einzige Möglichkeit ist. Muss man aber halt auch aufpassen, irgendwas falsch gemacht und schon ist irgendwas durcheinander. Aber du würdest da ja nicht am Betriebssystem oder so rumfummeln, sondern lediglich ein bisschen am Sound, und wenn du dir merkst, was du wie geändert hast, müsste das auch wieder rückgängig gemacht werden können, sobald irgendwas nicht funktioniert. Auf die Schlüssel von mir würde ich mich aber nicht verlassen, ich würde an deiner Stelle eher nachgucken, wie das bei dir ist, und genauso machen, wie ichs gemacht habe, nicht dass die Keys nur spezifisch für mein System sind.

Und zum Altruismus kommt noch ein bisschen Ergeiz, Langeweile und Interesse dazu, aber ich sehe zwischen 2.0/2.1 und KH keinen Unterschied. 
Ich hab jetzt übrigens in mühevoller Kleinstarbeit den Daniel K Treiber richtig installiert, sprich alles gelöscht, Auto-Treiberinstallation deaktiviert usw. ... nen wirklichen Unterschied kann ich nicht ausmachen, da geht mir wie dem N8mensch


----------



## Jackey555 (4. März 2013)

Ich versteh es nicht, dass bei mir der Unterschied derartig gravierend ist. Ich bin sehcer JEDER würde den unterschied deutlich hören. Auf jeden Fall habe ich heute etwas gezockt und die Ortbarkeit mit Höhenfiltern ist einfach genial. Ich werde nun wohl mit Kopfhörer im Creative CP zocken und im win auf 7.1 stellen, solange wir noch nicht die Lösung für 2.1/2.0 im CCP und 7.1 im Windos haben. 

Wie hörst du eigentlich Musik?, stellst du da immer im Windows auf stereo?


----------



## Match-Maker (7. März 2013)

Hallo, ich beteilige mich ebenfalls mal am Thread.
Ich habe mal Einstellung 1, die Jackey555 gepostet hatte, ausprobiert. Also Musik hören macht damit überhaupt keinen Spaß. Alles klingt total künstlich.
Ich kenne mich mit den ganzen Einstellungen nicht so aus. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen, wenn ich sowohl guten Klang, als auch gute Räumlichkeit haben möchte?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (7. März 2013)

Hi,

also ich trenne für Spiele und Musik die Einstellungen, die verschiedenen Creative-Modi bieten das ja auch an. Für Musik in den Creative-"Unterhaltungsmodus" und da habe ich alles off(also quasi flat), ansonsten können Einstellungen wie Crystalizer etc. je nach Geschmack auch Spaß machen(oder auch Kopfhörer, 2.0/2.1 usw. steht zur Wahl)
Für Spiele in den "Gamemodus" und da habe ich eigentlich nur CMSS 3D an.

Edit: Ist für Casus-Belli mal wieder ein Event angesetzt? Versuche ich nach Möglichkeit mal mitzuspielen.


----------



## Match-Maker (7. März 2013)

Ok, das hab ich jetzt auch gemacht. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, schnell zwischen den Modi zu wechseln, anstatt jedes Mal umständlich die Creative Audio-Systemsteuerung aufzurufen?

Bezüglich Casus Belli: Da ich meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt habe, habe ich es noch nicht wieder installiert. Werde es aber bald mal wieder installieren. Ich weiß deswegen auch nichts über aktuelle Casus-Belli Events.


----------

